# What is your address?



## kemlo

How do you say,

What is your address? I need to send you a postcard? (when talking to a female)

dzieki!!


----------



## majlo

There are several ways to ask this, actually. You can try this one:

_Pod jakim adresem mieszkasz? Chcę wysłać ci pocztówkę._

As a side note, there's no gender indication in the above sentence.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> There are several ways to ask this, actually. You can try this one:
> 
> _Pod jakim adresem mieszkasz? Chcę wysłać ci pocztówkę._
> 
> As a side note, there's no gender indication in the above sentence.


Ja bym raczej napisał: Podaj mi, proszę, Twoj adres. Lub: Prześlij mi, proszę, Twoj adres.
 
Jeźeli chcemy być bardzo nieformalni (”wyluzowani”) możemy napisać: Daj mi twój adres (twój mała literą).


----------



## majlo

I tend to capitalize the first letter of those pronouns even when chatting online with a close friend. But then again, it's a matter of your personal choice


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja bym raczej napisał: Podaj mi, proszę, Twój adres. Lub: Prześlij mi, proszę, Twój adres.[...]


In a formal situation that would be my choice too. I would, however, more likely use _swój _instead of _twój_. 
In a casual situation, I might use: 
_Podaj mi swój adres, (to) wyślę Ci pocztówkę._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> In a formal situation that would be my choice too. I would, however, more likely use _swój _instead of _twój_.
> In a casual situation, I might use:
> _Podaj mi swój adres, (to) wyślę Ci pocztówkę._


 
Po zastanowieniu, powiem że mógłbym również powiedzieć ”swój”, ale napisałbym Twój. 
Swój pasuje mi najbardziej do trzeciej osoby: „Wziął swój kapelusz i poszedł.” Być może jest to efekt długotrwałego używania innych języków niż polski.


----------



## majlo

If I may, I would just like to remind that the asker is an English native speaker, and it might be essential to stick to this language.


----------



## .Jordi.

Other possibility: _Mogłabyś mi podać swój adres? Chciałbym* Ci wysłać pocztówkę._
*_Chciałabym_, if you are a female

And I agree with Majlo, I personally also always capitalize those pronouns.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> If I may, I would just like to remind that the asker is an English native speaker, and it might be essential to stick to this language.


 
Sorry, got litt lost using both languages at he same forum.


----------

